# Our first female Chi



## pixiebeans (Dec 11, 2013)

We adopted a 10 yr old female. Pixie is spayed but has obviously had a few or several litters in the past. She has lumpy knotty ribs which the vet said could be from being in a wire cage during her previous life. 
2 questions for yall: Do any of your Chi have lumpy ribs and why?
Also why is her belly so naked with no fur? Is this from whelping or normal female Chi?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I have no advice. . But it does sound possible, poor baby. She will have a better life now!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Girls do have furless bellys. That startled me at first too !  

Id just you start bringing her onto a good diet now to help


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad Pixie is in a loving home..our female chi bellies are hairless also.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think hairless bellies are gender linked, more to do with the amount of hair the dog has. Mouse has a fine coat and naked belly, Delilah has a thick undercoat and a very fluffy tummy. Male Chis with fine coats also have naked tums.
A bitch will lose hair on her belly just before whelping, but it should grow back once the pups are weaned.
Thank you for rescuing this little girl. A good diet may help her to grow some hair back.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Prince is a double coat and is super fluffy everywhere. Lady has a very furry belly. Sapphire has the finest coat of the three and her belly is quite fine as well.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

My chis are long haired and Mia has a furry belly


----------



## pixiebeans (Dec 11, 2013)

Started her on blue buffalo life protection formula small breed with some wet 4 health on top. She has put on a few pounds since Thanksgiving when we got her. She is the right size now. She is such a sweety and gets along well with our male Beans. Does anyone else have a Chi with lumpy ribs ?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

No ribs here but the naked tum is normal for a short hair with fine hair. Douglas has a lot of very naked patches, including his tummy. The only place on his belly he has hair is where his "jewels" used to be.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo has a very thick double coat, but he has a naked tummy. Candi also has a double coat, but a furry tummy. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

My smooth coat Charlie has not much fur on his tummy, I'm not sure why but it's only happened in the last year, he is 6yrs old. I feed him ziwipeak which is a really good food and I've fed him this for a couple of years. He also has thinning patches on his head in front of his ears. I've read it's really common in chihuahuas.
Not sure about the ribs though, cud they have been broken maybe?
Well done for rescuing her, hope you bring each other lots of happiness xxx


----------

